# Starter problem? 97 cabby



## CMHersh (Jun 4, 2005)

Friend has a 97 Cabriolet that has issues when the outside air temp is really hot (like over 90F). Turn it off, then it won't crank. Cranks ok after it cools off. No issues in winter or fall (this is in Pittsburgh).
I've had old air-cooled VWs before and I know they had a weird electrical thing about starters (was described in Muir's idiot book) but I don't know about the wasserboxers (although now I have a Vanagon). 
Is the starter bad? Or is is some kind of weird electrical quirk? 
Thanks Mark


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Starter problem? 97 cabby (CMHersh)*

I've never heard of VW's having electrical quirks...








Sounds like a starter solenoid issue - to check this, grab a rubber mallet and next time this happens, give the solenoid housing a smack and see if the car starts. If yes, replace the part.
Found a good write up that details the trouble shooting here - if it isn't the solenoid, read through this as it applies here too.
http://www.saabcentral.com/tec...s.php


----------

